# Are we really enforcing the Mechanical Code?



## jar546 (Nov 30, 2020)

The following situation is what really had me thinking and then I remembered other similar situations and of course COVID.  This is what really made me think:

A friend of mine vaped at one time and had to stop in a shop to resupply.  I went in the shop which was about 600 square feet out in the retail area.  The guy behind the counter was on his vape, there was a customer using his vape and a 2nd customer on his vape.  I watched in disgust as all 3 used their vapes like they could not breathe without it.  The entire store was a massive, thick cloud of vape smoke.  It was super thick and I realized I was breathing in what all 3 had been exhaling.  It was pathetic.  This was probably a retail M use and occupancy which stayed an M use and occupancy (probably got away with B due to the small size) BUT the type of use is the real issue here.  It was more than obvious that there was little to no fresh air exchange and I've seen this in multiple other scenarios, including small pizza shops.

Thoughts?


----------



## steveray (Nov 30, 2020)

More importantly are we enforcing it in existing buildings.....

809.1 Reconfigured or converted spaces. All reconfigured
spaces intended for occupancy and all spaces converted to
habitable or occupiable space in any work area shall be provided
with natural or mechanical ventilation in accordance
with the International Mechanical Code.


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2020)

Any smoking regulations there?

Health department ?


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2020)

And tend not to see this enforced

When condition Exception # 2 is present 

606.4.1 Supervision



The duct smoke detectors shall be connected to a fire alarm system where a fire alarm system is required by Section 907.2 of the _International Fire Code_. The actuation of a duct smoke detector shall activate a visible and audible supervisory signal at a constantly attended location. In facilities that are required to be monitored by a supervising station, duct smoke detectors shall report only as a supervisory signal, not as a fire alarm. 

*Exceptions:*

The supervisory signal at a constantly attended location is not required where the duct smoke detector activates the building's alarm-indicating appliances. 
In occupancies not required to be equipped with a fire alarm system, actuation of a smoke detector shall activate a visible and audible signal in an _approved _location. Duct smoke detector trouble conditions shall activate a visible or audible signal in an _approved _location and shall be identified as air duct detector trouble.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Fortunately we have a Business License process that requires a new C.O. be issued for the actual use that is happening at that time. We can, and do catch these at that time.

Also, nail salons...etc.......


----------



## tmurray (Dec 1, 2020)

And here I was thinking I was the only one. I come from a mechanical background, so I am always looking for HVAC compliance. I've heard (not just from contractors, but from other inspectors) that we are the only ones pushing for compliance with ASHRAE 62. It really is frustrating when you feel like you are the only one enforcing requirements.


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes we are.  And no, we do not allow customers to sit at a counter sampling vape products nor in a lounge chair vaping inside a vape shop.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 1, 2020)

tmurray said:


> And here I was thinking I was the only one. I come from a mechanical background, so I am always looking for HVAC compliance. I've heard (not just from contractors, but from other inspectors) that we are the only ones pushing for compliance with ASHRAE 62. It really is frustrating when you feel like you are the only one enforcing requirements.


WHAT?? You have contractprs tell you that you are the only jurisdiction that is enforcing the code that way??? 

Hard to believe they would say that.........


----------



## Sifu (Dec 1, 2020)

I have battled this before.  First, what makes something a smoking lounge?  Second, is vape exhaust smoke?  Third, if not a "smoking lounge" code requires extra exhaust in accordance with accepted engineering practice.  (What does that look like?).  Finally, 809.2 of the IEBC apparently allows significant reductions for exiting mechanical systems without regard for the use if not a change of occupancy.  So the answer is I try to enforce it, but am often met with challenges based on these issues.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 1, 2020)

fatboy said:


> WHAT?? You have contractprs tell you that you are the only jurisdiction that is enforcing the code that way???
> 
> Hard to believe they would say that.........


The scary thing is that they were actually telling the truth this time.


----------



## Mech (Dec 4, 2020)

Natural ventilation?

600 sf * 0.04 = 24 sq ft openable area required.  Do they have (2) exterior doors or operable windows?


----------

